# Markonel? Lionlin?



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.trains.com/grw/default.aspx?c=a&id=1664


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Errr...considering that Lionel G stuff can only be found at Target, Bed Bath & Beyond, Wallmart etc...all I can say is ; *Holy Sh*t!* 

If this goes thru, LBG/MArklin will be effectivley "Schwinn"ed. If you dont get what I mean, then look back at what happened to the LGB of bikes, Schwinn and where it is now, strange parallels


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see it now, G gauge track with a third rail running down the middle.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Forget that...it'd be all plastic track, battery powered with a radio controller with a 5' range that derails on any switch frog, if my cheeser "Christmas Story" Lionel set is anything to go by.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny how Lionel was never interested before, but after the four 'short listed' investors walked, I guess they thought they might get something for nothing. One thing is for sure, if Lionel ever bought Maerklin it would have the same effect as if Kader bought them--instant alienation from any of the serious Maerklin collectors and game over for that brand. What a gong show. 

Keith


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds like you guys haven't seen Lionel O scale trains in some time, very high quality, full DCC, and outstanding sound.

Jeff


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe so on the O scale but the G stuff sucks. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The interesting thing is Lionel came out of their own bankruptcy not too long ago. 

Anyone else see Fiat-Chrysler in this?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Why the disparity between O and G gauge (I hesitate to say scale) Lionel products? I grew up with Lionel O27, and could not have been happier. They are NOT scale models, but they're excellent toys, virtually indestructible and superbly reliable.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

My point is, Lionel makes several levels of products. Yes I know there G gauge line. I am referring to their top O "scale" line, where scale steamers are in the $1K and + area. They do have the know how and ability to make a fine product. If this is used to continue the LGB lines, it could be a good thing. 

Jeff


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Why are the heads of these German companies always some kind of "doctor"? 

-Brian


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Recent Lionel 'G' scale stuff has not been good (to put it politely) but I thought some of their older G scale stuff was fairly decent(durable). The holidaze boxcars, for example seem to be pretty solid, as were some of their old 0-4-0 locos (at least mine have held up fairly well). 

Have to see what happens, what decisions get made, and how things turn out...


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

You can't assume that Marklin/LGB product quality would suffer. It's determined by how much independence they're given - along with product strategy, of course. 

As just one example, Bentley automobiles haven't suffered at all under VW ownership. In fact, just the opposite has taken place.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 13 Jan 2010 09:44 PM 
Why are the heads of these German companies always some kind of "doctor"? 

-Brian 
Many are PhDs. In Germany, it's courteous - and expected - that a PhD will be addressed as "Doctor".


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My grandfather bought one of every type of Lionel offering from the time he got out of the Army in '45 until the 80's... EXCEPT the girl's train in 1957 because he thought it was absolutely hideous. (we all make mistakes)


By 1981 or so he was thoroughly disgusted with the quality of Lionel's product line, but only kept buying the occasional piece because, as he said, "It's a little late to start over now." ..............And he was an authorized Lionel service guy! 



During his final years, he still fixed Lionel, but sold K-Line to people who came to him looking for Christmas sets or gifts( if he couldn't get them a postwar Lionel one)... He felt THAT strongly about the decline in the product..... I'm afraid some of the absolute garbage carrying the Lionel trademark over the last decade and a quarter since he's been gone would have completely broken his heart.

CAN they make decent stuff? Of Course. WILL they? Depends on who gets the final say... the old train guys who remember when the name meant something.... or the young bean counters who only care about next quarter's profits. Which one is more likely? Based on the experience of the last 30 years, and general observation of their current corporate culture .......................................... no comment.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, but the latest, and I mean LATEST stuff is top notch. Much better than even five years ago Mik. 

But I still wonder about the recently bankrput buying the currently bankrupt. Apparently, my comment above of another recently bankrput-bankrput merger (Fiat-Chrysler) is not going well, no product direction at the Detroit show, A Lancia in Chrysler markings with no comment on details, and further delay in Alfa coming to the US.... 

It could be another case of every LGB question being "wait til next week" like we had two years ago?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While I'm no fan of Lionel, the stuff they are currently making in G Gauge was designed and made for the big box stores. Most people looking for a train to put around the Christmas tree are looking for something around $100.00, not the high prices LGB sets sell for. Let face it, Lionel is competeing with New Bright for the Christmas Tree train sales. If Lionel is successful in purchasing Marklin/LGB it would give them a very good upsell product. As an American company, I truly hope Lionel can succeed in purchasing Marklin/LGB and turn it into a successful proposition. Business wise it would be a great victory for American business and the American Hobby as the profits would be coming to America, not China. 

Randy


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly it seems after some thought this COULD be a good move with exisiting products that fit in the TOY side of Lionels TOY offerings and some closer to MODEL offerings for the finer side of things and a very few True to scale things for that side of the hobby and the hobbiests that like & can afford that. 

Time will tell. Unfortunately it will never bring the cost of track down to what it was. THAT is what will keep many out of Large Scale. I overheard at a large retailer this weekend a father speaking to his to son that track prices (in HO) were outrageous and they tempered their spending accordingly. Buying more straight & curved track and less swithches than they had planned. 

Chas


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't see why lionel would want to buy Marklin, but if they do it seems like it would be bad news for large scale. Lionel makes complete junk in large scale. Meanwhile, I was looking to see if they had parts for the old Atlantic, and there's an O version of the atlantic with all the things the G version should have had, including a TAS smoke gvenerator


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's their philosophy that is called into question. Can Lionel produce accurate scale models of a high quality? Absolutely! Have they ever done so in Large Scale? Nope. Currently, has Lionel begun producing relatively crappy plastic toys that are battery powered for Christmas sets sold at Walmart? Yep! Has the overall quality of their products diminished over the past half century? Definitely! _Does this mean that Lionel can't do accurate scale models in Large Scale? _Nope! It's all in their philosophy. The fact that they are thinking about Marklin (and by proxy LGB) does not hold much promise for scale models but would they continue LGB's legacy of quality made toy trains or would Lionel's acquisition mean that the "toy" remains but the "quality made" is history?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet there is more margin in the cheap junky train sets than high quality scale models....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is why this is interesting. The Marklin line would open up market in Europe for other scales tha they are not in. So I am not sure why the craptactular Lionel offering in LS keep coming up in the conversation and there are thoughts that this is not a good idea (excluding recent history of finances). 

There is also a LOT more to Marklin than LGB. And if you think that LGB fans (no flames, I am one) are foamers, run into some Marklin HO fans some time.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The day, a new owner of Maerklin or LGB has a product in the shops, I will take a close look and decide, if I buy it or not. 
I did not buy either the last 12 years. 

At the moment Lionel is only one of the many names dropped in regard of Maerklin. Seems whenever somebody is boared, he invents some rumors or speculations to fill the fora around this world. I could not care less, who owns a company. I simply want reliable quality for my pocket money. 

If Lionel or whoever wants to offer toytrains in Europe, nobody will hinder them. I have seen many coming and leaving. Even Walmart failed in Germany. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

